# Port Aransas 5/2/15



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am launching at Port Aransas around 6-615am. I have room for 2/3 people. 
27ft boat twin 150's, all the gear and tackle. EPRIB, safety gear. Just bring food and drinks and your favorite rod/reel if you want to. 

Text @ 251-586-4883. Split gas, ice and bait. Sry for late notice but I had people cancel last minute. 

As of now we are trolling for wahoo/mahi then switching over to jigging and bottom fishing, very fluid, plan on running 40-60 miles. It will prob be a 10-12 hour trip. 
Help clean after. 

Thanks


----------

